# Hazardous pay tips?



## Kangz (Jun 15, 2020)

How about hazardous pay tips during these times. Anybody familiar with hazardous pay?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

From Atlanta?

You want hazard pay you should put in an application at Wendy's. I hear the delivery action there is really hot.


----------



## Kangz (Jun 15, 2020)

I used to see this wendys location on a regular when I pump gas for the peanuts earned. I’ve delivered for them 3-5 times. It is what it is. One less option in my market.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

From the pax? Hell no. Increased base rate from U/L, in certain areas & times, sure.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Point a weapon at cops after punching them both...you get shot. No sympathy here at all. Fight the cops ...your an idiot. And now your a dead idiot. I don't care if he was drunk or not... Those cops did the right thing, and defended their lives. The mayor should be fired long before that cop.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Point a weapon at cops after punching them both...you get shot. No sympathy here at all. Fight the cops ...your an idiot. And now your a dead idiot. I don't care if he was drunk or not... Those cops did the right thing, and defended their lives. The mayor should be fired long before that cop.


IKR. Basically BLM demands that if you're cop you should let them run instead of using lethal force. So now we got a real problem. 70% of cops are out of shape. In this utopian scenario, criminals would always get away. Isn't that precious!? Soon cops will ride scooters and carry nerf guns. Maybe severe ******ation is a covid side effect? Or maybe these people are clearly trolling and doing it just because...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Fight the cops ...your an idiot


I've been teaching my son should he ever be involved with the 'police' he should be like "yes, sir: no, sir: right away, sir". Even if he believes the 'police' are completely wrong and out of line. For that moment they are IN CHARGE.

Wait until you are in front of a judge; many 'police' are deathly afraid to be in front of a judge and powerless.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Drivers will receive hazardous duty pay as soon as there is a shortage of drivers.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

if there’s ever a shortage 🤔😔🙊😱


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Hazard pay tips no, better pay and the elimination of Pool yes.


----------

